# M.I.A



## mark st1 (29 Dec 2012)

Where has Norm gone ?


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Dec 2012)

That's a good question .....


----------



## smokeysmoo (29 Dec 2012)

Heaven?



Oh I see, you mean our Norm


----------



## mark st1 (29 Dec 2012)

Mods ?


----------



## smokeysmoo (29 Dec 2012)

A quick mooch at an old THREAD now shows him as a guest?

The mystery deepens.

If you're reading this from the sidelines Norm I hope your OK


----------



## mark st1 (29 Dec 2012)

The legend has helped me out inviting me round his house and teaching me basic bike maintenance and fixing things for me. One of the friendliest kindest blokes i have met in the world of cycling. Big respect to the friendly accountant


----------



## Hip Priest (30 Dec 2012)

I hadn't noticed Norm's absence, which is strange because I like his comments on here. One bloke who I've not seen for ages is Angelfish Solo. Any idea where he is?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Dec 2012)

Hip Priest said:


> I hadn't noticed Norm's absence, which is strange because I like his comments on here. One bloke who I've not seen for ages is Angelfish Solo. Any idea where he is?


I think he got in a dispute and deregistered, must be almost a year now.


----------



## smokeysmoo (30 Dec 2012)

Hip Priest said:


> I hadn't noticed Norm's absence, which is strange because I like his comments on here. One bloke who I've not seen for ages is Angelfish Solo. Any idea where he is?


He did indeed get in a 'dispute' and got himself banned IIRC.

I believe he had some personal demon issues going on as well at that time though.

I think he's still active elsewhere under the same name, but I'm not 100% sure as I only use CC myself nowadays.

I hope he is OK as I never had any beef with him.


----------



## Shaun (30 Dec 2012)

Norm has decided to leave CC. The door is open if he wants to come back at some point in the future.


----------



## smokeysmoo (30 Dec 2012)

^ +1
If you're lurking as a guest Norm, all the very best


----------



## potsy (30 Dec 2012)

Shame to see you go norm, one of the good guys on here, hope you are well


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (30 Dec 2012)

potsy said:


> Shame to see you go norm, one of the good guys on here, hope you are well


Well now one of the good guys has gone, one of the bad guys has to go to balance site karma.....shut the door on the way out potsy....


----------



## I like Skol (30 Dec 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> Well now one of the good guys has gone, one of the bad guys has to go to balance site karma.....shut the door on the way out potsy....


Don't you mean some one Bad  as opposed to Potsy who is just bad


----------



## I like Skol (30 Dec 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> A quick mooch at an old THREAD now shows him as a guest?


 
Isn't this about roughly the same time that Pandora came on the scene? Well, I for one have never seen them together....... just saying, like?


----------



## defy-one (30 Dec 2012)

I thought Pandora was Shaun and Shaun was Pandora (one comes out in man's clothes by day and the other .....)


----------



## Doseone (30 Dec 2012)

Hope all is ok if you're reading Norm.


----------

